# Redfish on fly day in Tampa Bay



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice fish! I love how they get even more powerful in the chilly water.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful day on the water!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> Beautiful day on the water!


Yes it was! Today looks even better! Let's go!!! Lol..... jk


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the report Ted. Good that you got out on a nice day. Send some nice weather to Texas.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Thanks for the report Ted. Good that you got out on a nice day. Send some nice weather to Texas.


No kidding.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Thanks for the report Ted. Good that you got out on a nice day. Send some nice weather to Texas.


Steve, I know you don't want to hear this, but..... it's been nice all fall and winter this year, almost like today, tho some days were windy. This same thing happened last year and we never saw any real cold up until late January.

Today's it's high 70's, winds 5 mph, water temps are 72 degrees, not a cloud in the sky and the sky is as blue bird of a day as it could ever get! I'm in shorts, a t-shirt, flip flops and all the sliding glass doors are open in the house! Fishing tomorrow! I get real cranky if I'm not doing some sort of fishing at least 1 or 2 times a week!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

sweet!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great photo Ted!!!!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice Fish


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Its going to be 34 here in the morning. So I am taking my bird dog out to see if we can find some birds. I'd rather have 70 and be in Tampa


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All you guys whining about your "cold" weather...lol

Its almost 11 am and its warmed up to -3. Damn I am ready to get out of here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> All you guys whining about your "cold" weather...lol
> 
> Its almost 11 am and its warmed up to -3. Damn I am ready to get out of here.


That's too cold to even hook up your boat to leave


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> All you guys whining about your "cold" weather...lol
> 
> Its almost 11 am and its warmed up to -3. Damn I am ready to get out of here.


Yikes!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Agree, Ice belongs in a glass of tea! 

I've got to go to Duluth (not the one in GA) this coming Wed........ Not looking fwd to it lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

permitchaser said:


> That's too cold to even hook up your boat to leave


You got that right. I don't let them come up here anymore. I make them stay home in MS.  They hate me when I leave but then I send them pictures from up here and they love me for it in the end.

Just for reference.....and I sure as heck hope we get out of here by Tuesday or Wednesday because we have a monster cold front coming in Wednesday. Lows for a couple of nights with the wind chill in the -35 to -50 range. EFF that!!!!!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Its going to be 34 here in the morning. So I am taking my bird dog out to see if we can find some birds. I'd rather have 70 and be in Tampa





permitchaser said:


> Its going to be 34 here in the morning. So I am taking my bird dog out to see if we can find some birds. I'd rather have 70 and be in Tampa





permitchaser said:


> Its going to be 34 here in the morning. So I am taking my bird dog out to see if we can find some birds. I'd rather have 70 and be in Tampa












Took my girl out on Friday. 34 degrees with a gusting 30 MPH wind. I don't want to calculate the wind chill. I had on long underwear and layers including a buff around my neck plus a wind coat. The first couple of birds she found hit the wind and were gone before I could get the gun up. Then I had a couple of going away birds that are much easier shots
She's a German Shorthair I am trying to breed but have not found the right guy yet

Yes I love bird hunting and so do my grandsons but my first love is warm blue water with fish in it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice pics! I grew up with shorthairs. Super dogs and nothing better for upland birds.


----------

